#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Industrial Risk Insurance (IRI)

## NVIL

Hello,


Is it possible that someone can share the IRI bulletin IM 2.5.2 9 (Oil and Chemical Plant Layout and Spacing)?

RegardsSee More: Industrial Risk Insurance (IRI)

----------


## aseptman

Yes very useful pl upload

----------


## NVIL

Hello,
Is it possible that someone can share the IRI guidelines? Currently are the GE GAP Guidelines or XL GAP Guidelines.

Regards

----------


## taoxianwen123

pls upload.

----------


## gilbert

Dear friends I uploaded here  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## me_atta

Try this old one (IM 2.5.2 - 1996). I wonder if there is newer released ones.

cheers

----------


## f81aa

gilbert and me_atta, thank you

----------


## taoxianwen123

thanks a lot.and anyboby has the IRI IM2,section 2.5.3,fire protection water & spill control for outdoor oil& chemical plants,IRI,hartford,CT,1992.

----------


## nay_den

Thanks Bros.

----------


## Claren

> Hello,
> Is it possible that someone can share the IRI guidelines? Currently are the GE GAP Guidelines or XL GAP Guidelines.
> 
> Regards



 Hi,
Here is the IRI guidelines in this link below.
I hope you would like these guidelines.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]... -
Thanks

----------


## NVIL

Claren,
I know of the link you have sent. But to see that material I have to buy it.
I want, if is possible, to have a copy of full GE GAP Guidelines or XL GAP Guidelines material without pay for it.

Regards

----------


## jroman

Thanks,

----------


## Jeffri

Thank you very much for your journal. it's very useful for me.





> Try this old one (IM 2.5.2 - 1996). I wonder if there is newer released ones.
> 
> cheers



See More: Industrial Risk Insurance (IRI)

----------


## sayedfarhanali

Does any one have GE GAP 2.5.2 latest version?

----------

